# Post your Hardtail *****s



## Logicbike (Jan 10, 2004)

Just finished building my new hardtail over the holidays. Its a Cortina Cromo 16" hardtail w/ a Manitou Sherman Firefly w/ SPV, sun 8 track wheelset, deore brakes, maxxis tires, WTB, azonic, TRUVATIV, odi, easton, XT, 13-25 cass, sram chain. I almost had enough brake hose to do bar spins but ran out. This is one bad mofo hardtail. 



http://gallery.consumerreview.com/webcrossing/images/DSCN0005(2).jpg
http://gallery.consumerreview.com/webcrossing/images/DSCN0008(4).jpg

http://gallery.consumerreview.com/webcrossing/images/DSCN0009(7).jpg
http://gallery.consumerreview.com/webcrossing/images/DSCN0011(4).jpg


----------



## sub6 (Jan 21, 2004)

Nice bike - here's mine


----------



## badfish (Jan 12, 2004)

sub6 said:


> Nice bike - here's mine


Sick. ****in' sick.


----------



## Chingy (Jan 4, 2004)

Here is mine, it will be getting new fork(z1) cos i broke that one in the pic and since i have put a mavic d321 rim on it. I might get a chainguide and a new front brake on it.


----------



## big country (Nov 26, 2001)

here is mine


----------



## jtd (Jan 12, 2004)

*another*

nice looking bike. Here is a picture of mine.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

*here's my steel ride*



jtd said:


> nice looking bike. Here is a picture of mine.


mojo..


----------



## Salami (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## mike67 (Jan 13, 2004)

*nice cortina*

Looks like a fun ride!
Here's my imperial


----------



## mosplat (Jan 21, 2004)

nice stealthy imperial.
how do you like the z150?
and where was that shot taken?
thanks


----------



## mike67 (Jan 13, 2004)

mosplat said:


> nice stealthy imperial.
> how do you like the z150?
> and where was that shot taken?
> thanks


Thanks.
I couldn't be happier with the Z150. It's the early 2003.5 model with a steel steer tube, so it's kind of heavy........but no worries about breakage! It feels like a mini Monster T, very stiff no noticable flex! No complaints....Shot was taken in Northern California.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

just built it with spare parts. tons-o-fun at the skatepark.........

forks have been reduced to 4" and new black bars and stem have been added but still temporarily ghetto....(derailleur fixed into place for a singlespeed)


----------



## Mr Tiles (Jan 22, 2004)

Here's mine as posted in a previous thread...


----------



## mike67 (Jan 13, 2004)

*My Chameleon*

Here's my back up HT......


----------



## mike67 (Jan 13, 2004)

*very nice endless!*



Mr Tiles said:


> Here's mine as posted in a previous thread...


Are those frames 24" rear wheel specific?
Damn nice set up


----------



## Mr Tiles (Jan 22, 2004)

mike67 said:


> Are those frames 24" rear wheel specific?
> Damn nice set up


Yes, 24" only rear...Good stuff...


----------



## Banshee Rider (Jan 19, 2004)

Sorry i posted this in the "hardtail freeride bikes" just couldnt help myself, i have to post it here. here my ride. i just ordered a 03 sherman firefly w/ thru axel, since the monster is goin on my scream. LOGIC how do you like your sheman? i know yours has spv and mine doesnt but how is it so far? anyways heres my 45lbs of pure lovin.


----------



## BogusBlake (Jan 23, 2004)

*heres my Snipes*

It's so bad.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

BogusBlake said:


> It's so bad.


Nice Snipes!

Is that the EleMental or the older version of their hardtail frames?


----------



## the Inbred (Jan 13, 2004)

big country said:


> here is mine


damn! that is freakin' badass. i gotta ask, though...how tall are you? 6'4", 6'5"?


----------



## SILVERHUFFY (Jan 13, 2004)

Salami said:


>


SALAMI! Nice to see another RUCKUS... I have the same year! Mines set up more trail bike with a dj2 and hayes, (rynos) set up trials is nice tho! The American hardtail RUCKUS is quite rare,
keep rockin the HT! 
Don in Redwood City.
ruckus pride!!!!


----------



## kusa (Jan 28, 2004)

*Morphine*

Here is pic of friend´s Morphine. With 888R(200mm) and rear 24" wheel geometry really sux! Dont build at this setup.


----------



## Mackie (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey CTRider, how's your Snipes progressing?
Got any pics?
Not like you could use it in this weather though.......


----------



## BogusBlake (Jan 23, 2004)

CTRider said:


> Nice Snipes!
> 
> Is that the EleMental or the older version of their hardtail frames?


Its an '03 EleMental.


----------



## T V (Jan 22, 2004)

*Chute*

A 2001 - not that old but there are so many other bikes in this category to choose from now. And prices seemed to have dropped dramatically.

Pretty much a stock bike (was spec'd well by Kona). Just put on a short (40mm) stem - much safer feel when jumping.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> just built it with spare parts. tons-o-fun at the skatepark..............


oh yeah, does this one count too?


----------



## kattywhumpus (Dec 27, 2003)

damn snow....


----------



## HARDTAIL(NEW PK) (Jan 22, 2004)

*Banshee*

New HARDTAIL

I have changed the tires, ordered and EVIL guide and removed the spacers! Anyhow this thing is sweet


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

HARDTAIL(NEW PK) said:


> New HARDTAIL
> 
> I have changed the tires, ordered and EVIL guide and removed the spacers! Anyhow this thing is sweet


in zoolander voice "that bike needs to be at least .....3 times that big.".....

pic looks like an avatar


----------



## HARDTAIL(NEW PK) (Jan 22, 2004)

*Dude*



.WestCoastHucker. said:


> in zoolander voice "that bike needs to be at least .....3 times that big.".....
> 
> pic looks like an avatar


IT IS A BIKE FOR ANTS.......

Seriously though beside ZOOLANDER ruling so does the Morphine. I need a bigger pic but I transferred it and somehow it shrunk. Morphine, it's SO HOT RIGHT NOW!


----------



## downhillzeypher (Jan 13, 2004)

I don't know anything about bikes so don't flame me BUT, why would anyone need so much freakin front travel on a hardtail?! I mean, with all that money he spent on that morphine, could he get a pretty decent FS? I donno. Enlighten me.


----------



## Banshee Rider (Jan 19, 2004)

I bow down...my morphine cannot top the one with the 888. thats a fine lookin machine you got there. Zeypher, i think the 888 on the hardtail is alittle over the top, as well as my monster t, but honestly when riding DH here on the east coast i really like to have a bigger fork. It rakes out the geometry and kind of almost "forces" me to lean my weight over the back..which is what you want. I feel confident enough now so that i could probably ride DH with a 5in SC, but we're not exactly talking open fast west coast terrain, we're talking tight twisty rocky rooty steep single track. i always liked to have a bigger fork on my morphine, and i will be honest with me i used every bit of the fork when i rode it DH, i mean what would the point of having that travel if you didnt use it to its full potential ya know? as much as i liked having a big fork on the front ive become confident enough that i can do everything with a smaller SC fork. im hoping that by puttin a smaller fork on it will help me become even more clean and smoother of a rider than i already am from riding a hardtail.


----------



## downhillzeypher (Jan 13, 2004)

ohhhhhhh. Thanks! I need get out and ride one of those DC equipped hardtails... must feel weird.


----------



## HARDTAIL(NEW PK) (Jan 22, 2004)

HARDTAIL(NEW PK) said:


> IT IS A BIKE FOR ANTS.......
> 
> Seriously though beside ZOOLANDER ruling so does the Morphine. I need a bigger pic but I transferred it and somehow it shrunk. Morphine, it's SO HOT RIGHT NOW!


OK here it is FULL SIZED


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

*I guess I'll chime in*

A bit pedestrian compared to some already posted, but beaten relentlessly nonetheless. Stock+Z1,ODI's,Diabalous Stem, Kujo's, and Avid Mech's/XTlevers. The stock fork is absolute garbage and was disposed of quickly. The Hussefelt cranks/BB have been warranted due to the pedal insert thing and the BB being crap.


----------



## HELLBELLY (Jan 16, 2004)

My Surly


----------



## JohnByrd (Jan 25, 2004)

*ruckus*

hows your ruckus holdin up?? im interested in gettin a hardtail and was lookin into the gt, i have a xcr1000(wifes bike) and i love the idrive. just lookin for a idea.


----------



## rpet (Jan 27, 2004)

what size is your instigator?

-rob



HELLBELLY said:


> My Surly


----------



## HELLBELLY (Jan 16, 2004)

rpet said:


> what size is your instigator?
> 
> -rob


It is a 16.


----------



## WheelieMan (Jan 19, 2004)

Here's my Instigator, nothing special.


----------



## DmrRhythm (Jan 24, 2004)

*Abused DMR Rythym*

21.5" TT, 14 3/8" CS

Fabricated SS spacers w/ 1.5" head tube
Fabricated pedal grind plate
BMX chain, Kink sprocket, 1/3 grind/bash guard
BMX Star bolt, hydro cable through head tube (spins 3 times)
Chopped Marz. DJ 2.5"

Profiles, Razor Rock, Azonic DW

It started as an 01 P3 and I replaced (or ditched) the parts as they broke. Now all that's left from the P3 is the stem!

Those aren't my normal tires, we have been snow riding at the local snowboard resort.

Do you live near Salt Lake???


----------



## kz1rider (Feb 2, 2004)

*here's my KZ-1*

i know it's is a bit old (pre-2000) but rides sweet. frame was seldom used by my buddy so i rescued it. set up as an XC rig with a Zoke MX Rro w/ ETA, Mavic Crosslink Wheelset, Magura HS-33's, mish-mash of LX and XTR...


----------



## Mallet (Jan 20, 2004)

*Here's my Rouge*

Or at least what it looks like. It was a Christmas present to myself, and I've yet to put 1 mile on it, except in the trainer.  Been rehabbing from foot surgery in Jan. Only upgrade so far is a set of Maxxis 2.4 Hookworms for urban riding.


----------



## vespizzari (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: New for '04*

Just finished it this week. No more rides until it stops friggin' freezing up around here.


----------



## Mr Tiles (Jan 22, 2004)

latest build...


----------



## kranked (Feb 4, 2004)

*Frame*

love that frame email me at [email protected], curious what it runs ($$$) and what its called?


----------



## mtbdirteater (Jan 24, 2004)

Frame is crap but good geom., rebuilding with Imperial or Ridge or maybe even a 7.5 lb. .243 racing...










Got my D321s/909s on it at the moment...










2.35 909 barely clears this damn IH frame...










the other HT...










Dave


----------



## mtbdirteater (Jan 24, 2004)

kusa said:


> Here is pic of friend´s Morphine. With 888R(200mm) and rear 24" wheel geometry really sux! Dont build at this setup.
> 
> Dude, how does he ride that anywhere except straight down?!
> 
> The fork rocks, but maybe stick it in something, like anything else...


----------



## Untitled (Jan 30, 2004)

******* is Evil.*

Evil is ******.


----------



## Mr Tiles (Jan 22, 2004)

man that white evil looks familiar...


----------



## the Inbred (Jan 13, 2004)

waiting on some V-Drives, my Fork to arrive from Fox.


----------



## freeryder (Feb 3, 2004)

*here is my newly built kona ht*

some of you might have already seen it, but here is my ht built a week ago. Great bike !
04 scrap, d521, raceface, maxxis, full xt, the saddle, sherman, etc...


----------



## 2 piece (Jan 24, 2004)

*My HT*


----------



## Freerider Forever (Jan 22, 2004)

Here's mine. Azonic Evolution II.


----------



## fireboy (Jan 12, 2004)

*Cove Stiffee FR w/ 03 Z1 FR SL*

bike now has King/Mavic wheelset...yummmmyy....


----------



## Inconsiderate Dan (Jan 12, 2004)

*'04 P.2*

Just got a Z.1 last week. It has been really wet so I haven't had a real chance to try it out yet.


----------



## kona-rider (Feb 13, 2004)

*Z1 is horrible*



badfish said:


> Sick. ****in' sick.


that is the fifth broken Z1 I have seen in two weeks. All in the same location too!


----------



## Turmoil (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## HellBent (Feb 16, 2004)

My new Scirocco: 03' Marzocchi Z1 FR SL air, Avid 8" mech discs, 
XT shifters & derailieurs, Azonic WF bars & hot seat, Saint Crank w/ bash, 
Sun Rhyno lite XL rims, Panaracer Fire FR 2.4", and Stan's no tubes kit.

Great all around Free Ride and trail bike, and it's only 32 lbs!


----------



## FreerideRage (Feb 23, 2004)

*Banshee*



Mr Tiles said:


> latest build...


Nice. Here's my Morphine. Have High Rollers on it now for winter riding. The Speedhub is sick.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

*My Used Snipes 30-06*

I bought this used and I'm really having a lot of fun on this rig! Fun as hell.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Bro-Day*

Here's my Brodie, from up North.

-Pete


----------



## iattackthedarkness (Jan 14, 2004)

*here is mine...*

what can i say? the frame was free


----------



## Mongol (Jan 14, 2004)

*Here's mine.....*

Cove Stiffy with MX Comp and other modest parts


----------



## p1pilot (Feb 27, 2004)

Here's mine










specs:
'03 Specialized P1
Marzocchi Dirt-Jumper III 
Mavic 223's w/ Shimano XT hubs
Panaracer FireXT pro 2.1 tires
Avid mechanical disc brakes
Avid Speed Dial 7 levers & XTR cables
Truvative five-D cranks & Race Face bashring 
Primo Tenderizer pedals 
Shimano deore mega9 drivetrain 
Truvative Hessefelt 40mm stem 
Kore 1" riser bars 
Lizard skin grips
SDG s7000 saddle


----------



## nebuladds (Feb 27, 2004)

*Ultimate FR/DH hardtail. Custom made!*

XTR V-brakes
Deore XT group
RockShox SID 400mm travel

The ride is killer! Handles like a dream, and absorbs absolutely anything and everything up front!


----------



## nebuladds (Feb 27, 2004)

*The ULTIMATE hardtail.....*

Killer, killer ride. XTR V-brakes front and back, RockShox SID 400mm travel. You can take the biggest hits with this bike with a glass of water on top of your head without spilling a drop!



Logicbike said:


> Just finished building my new hardtail over the holidays. Its a Cortina Cromo 16" hardtail w/ a Manitou Sherman Firefly w/ SPV, sun 8 track wheelset, deore brakes, maxxis tires, WTB, azonic, TRUVATIV, odi, easton, XT, 13-25 cass, sram chain. I almost had enough brake hose to do bar spins but ran out. This is one bad mofo hardtail.
> 
> http://gallery.consumerreview.com/webcrossing/images/DSCN0005(2).jpg
> http://gallery.consumerreview.com/webcrossing/images/DSCN0008(4).jpg
> ...


----------



## Logicbike (Jan 10, 2004)

*???*



nebuladds said:


> Killer, killer ride. XTR V-brakes front and back, RockShox SID 400mm travel. You can take the biggest hits with this bike with a glass of water on top of your head without spilling a drop!


U MOCKING ME!!!?


----------



## nebuladds (Feb 27, 2004)

No. I am starting my own brand of frame called "TRIK". This is my first hardtail DH/FR prototype.



Logicbike said:


> U MOCKING ME!!!?


----------



## frank4 (Feb 6, 2004)

200? Schwinn Moab hardtail frame, 2004 Psylo SL forks, 
Cane Creek Thudbuster post, Avid Mech brakes, 
XERO Session Freeride wheelset, RaceFace CNC cranks, 
SRAM hollowpoint chain, 11-34 cassette, grips, 7.0 shifters & r.d., 
Shimano XT levers, Deore r.d. & 505 pedals., Conti Vert Pro front, 
Ritchey ZMax rear, WTB Lazer Ti seat, Ameoba DH bar, 
Titec Big Al stem.


----------



## freeryder (Feb 3, 2004)

*here`s my cove*

hey, been quite a while since I`ve looked into this thread. Many cool hts !
just took a pic of my cove today to share.

04 COVE FOREPLAY w/ lotsa stuff


----------



## FXRob (Jan 29, 2004)

Well since you brought this back from the dead with a Cove, here is another one


----------



## bighitboy (May 16, 2004)

is that a Nishiki? lol thats old school


----------



## blastpack (Oct 3, 2005)

*Your Gemni 2005 dh*



Banshee Rider said:


> Sorry i posted this in the "hardtail freeride bikes" just couldnt help myself, i have to post it here. here my ride. i just ordered a 03 sherman firefly w/ thru axel, since the monster is goin on my scream. LOGIC how do you like your sheman? i know yours has spv and mine doesnt but how is it so far? anyways heres my 45lbs of pure lovin.


Hey man u selling ur bike email me at [email protected] and ill chat with you or if you have msn add k?

-Tim


----------



## jonnyp (Sep 1, 2005)

this is mine. probably the only one without disc brakes


----------



## Captain Crash (Apr 24, 2004)

*SC Titan*

Looks like I'm not too late to the party...


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

this was my bike in may. you all will get to see it almost completely re built in a few days once my fork and acouple other things get here.


----------



## day42 (Sep 23, 2005)

*Surly Instigator*

Here's mine...just brought it up to snuff...was my singlespeed, just finished it this past weekend...AWESOME!!!

P.S. Check the "custom" cs protector! Hint: it's made out of a box of the best cereal in the world.....leprachan's favorite!


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

stupid internet

heres what i ment to upload last time


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Nice Cortina here is my HT.


----------



## stp1crazy (Dec 23, 2004)

I HAVE A PINK STP


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

OMG THERE HAVE been so many different configurations in the last year....


here's one that i had for a while, and pretty soon i should have a whole new bike.....  

back when i used to roll with 26's.


PS - i used to have a vanilla on there before this and it weightd 24 lbs!!!


----------



## Bone Collector (Sep 17, 2005)

Rocky Mountain Flow F 3.0. Size 18". Stock except Rock Shox Pike SL and Blackspire NS-1 guide.
A bit on the heavy side but still versatile enough to ride the trail up to the most kickass descent to ride down.

Uphill









Downhill


----------



## xdefx (Aug 13, 2004)

*Here's mine, MC Rumble*

Marz DJ1 coming off, Sherman Flick Plus going on....soon.....


----------



## ucsbwsr (May 12, 2004)

Good to see those Banshees.

Here is mine.

Old Build: Sherman slider, CK headset, Outlaw wheels, Magura Louise FR brakes, Holzfeller cranks, BMW Shinburgers, Titec Scoper seatpost w/ WTV Power V, Gusset SS converter w/ KMC chain and E-13 bash. FSA DH400 stem, Planete X Goliath Pro handlebar, ODI Rogue.

New Build: Same except for... Sherman Flick, Arrow DHX w/ Hadley rear, DoubleTrack up front, FSA Pig DH Pro headset, Diabolus seatpost and cranks, Woodman Spiky pedals, Funn Throttle saddle, Tires soon to be Maxxis HolyRollers.


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

Sweet! HT thread!


----------



## JM01 (Mar 29, 2005)

*my wife's little Fuji*

sometimes we share


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

kona-rider said:


> that is the fifth broken Z1 I have seen in two weeks. All in the same location too!


Erm, didn't he say he's getting a Z1 because the *current* fork is broken (EXR or whatever that is), current fork doesn't look like a Z1.


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

*My Banshee*

by far my Favorite ride!


----------



## TheNewOriginal (May 2, 2004)

*My Chameleon*

she'll be five years old soon, so I got her an Easton bar and a Pike,
made it even faster, stronger, better...

You know that "All-Mountain-One-Bike" everyone is looking for ??
well, this one is my solution for anything but extreme FR/DH (for that I have something else...)

Cool thread, Aggresive HTs are pure FUN !!!


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

*Kona Cowan*

My fat singlespeed XC and play bike... plus a gratuitous pic from Gooseberry this last weekend, hucking the wrong way on a nice ledge. Uphucking... this bike is fun.

JMH



TheNewOriginal said:


> You know that "All-Mountain-One-Bike" everyone is looking for ?? well, this one is my solution for anything but extreme FR/DH (for that I have something else...)
> 
> Cool thread, Aggresive HTs are pure FUN !!!


----------



## Master_Jako (Mar 27, 2004)

My Surly










My Dr Jekyll


----------



## Master_Jako (Mar 27, 2004)

WheelieMan said:


> What the heck happened there? Run into a curb at full speed? Photoshop?


had a rough landing...


----------



## WheelieMan (Jan 19, 2004)

What the heck happened there? Run into a curb at full speed? Photoshop?


----------



## toyota200x (Sep 9, 2005)

I am really interested in what really happened to that surly. I have always thought the instigator looks a little weak but never seen one break. Lets here the full story please.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

Sick rides. I also have an 04 P.2 but its nothing special.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

sick rides


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

FreerideRage said:


> Nice. Here's my Morphine. Have High Rollers on it now for winter riding. The Speedhub is sick.


fvcking sick.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

my old bike


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

*Here's my Scirocco*

I use it for riding around town / goofing off. I now have a SDG I SKY seat and Maxxix Holy Rollers on it.


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

toyota200x said:


> I am really interested in what really happened to that surly. I have always thought the instigator looks a little weak but never seen one break. Lets here the full story please.


 the story


----------



## fr-rider (May 19, 2004)

Mc Rumble


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Khs Dj100*

This bike has changed how I feel about riding, I use to think that XC was the bigest game in town. I sill like XC, but I love Urban DH and FR.

It was cheap compared to some of the others I looked at, and handles great.


----------

